# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Hệ thống giữ xe máy

## Thắng Lợi Group

*Hệ thống giữ xe, bãi giữ xe, bãi xe, giữ xe thông minh, hệ thống giữ xe*

*[replacer_img]*

*Hệ thống giữ xe là hệ thống bảo mật cần phải đáp ứng những yêu cầu sau đây:* 
- 1. Việc ứng dụng công nghệ có bảo mật hay không ?? 
- 2. Việc nhập dữ liệu đầu vào như (số xe, màu sắc, chủng loại,…) có chính xác tuyệt đối hay không ??
- 3. Việc kiểm tra dữ liệu ra (số xe, màu sắc,…vv) có chính xác hay không và có để lại bằng chứng, để dễ dàng kiểm tra và phát hiện lỗi ở bộ phận nào ?
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều công nghệ, tuy nhiên việc sử dụng công nghệ đó vào hệ thống cần phải đắn đo và suy tính, giảm thiểu những rủi ro một cách thấp nhất.
*1. Ứng dụng công nghệ có bảo mật hay không ?? là vấn đề tuyên quyết sự thành công của hệ thống.*
Có nhiều Công ty cũng làm ra hệ thống giữ xe làm bằng giấy, về nguyên lý là không có tính bảo mật, vì vậy ứng dụng vào hệ thống, thì xét về bản chất hệ thống sẽ không thật sự an toàn và tạo thành lổ hổng rất lớn trong hệ thống và chắc chắn có rủi ro rất cao và hệ thống không bao giờ ngăn chặn và phát hiện được. 
*2. Việc nhập dữ liệu đầu vào như (số xe, màu sắc, chủng loại,…) có chính xác tuyệt đối hay không ?? đây cũng là vấn đề gây ra lỗi.*
Hiện nay, việc nhập liệu đầu vào là dùng bàn phím đưa số liệu vào hệ thống (thay vì ghi số lên thẻ xe, kiểu xưa nay thường dùng). Tuy nhiên đây cũng là vấn đề gây ra sai sót, nhân viên phải nhập đầy đủ thông tin số xe (8 ký tự ), mặt khác phải nhập luôn chủng loại xe như SH, Dynlan, Wave,….vv. loại hàng tàu, hàng nhật, màu sắc xe... Nếu nhập đầy đủ các thông tin trên thì thẻ xe mới có tính toàn vẹn. Tuy nhiên điều này sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian dễ dàng gây ùn tắc.
Nếu nhập liệu như trên, thì đòi hỏi người sử dụng phải có am tường và sử dụng máy tính rất thành thạo. Hơn nữa việc nhập liệu phụ thuộc vào con người chắc chắn sẽ xãy ra lỗi ở khâu nhập liệu (yếu tố con người).
*Việc kiểm tra dữ liệu ra (số xe, màu sắc,…vv) có chính xác hay không và có để lại bằng chứng, để dễ dàng kiểm tra và phát hiện lỗi ở bộ phận nào ?*
Như đã phân tích ở trên, khi xãy ra tình trạng mất xe, người quản lý sẽ không thể xác định khâu nào ??? đầu vào hay đầu ra,…vv. 
Nguyên nhân chính là ứng dụng công nghệ không có tính bảo mật thì hệ thống sẽ không hoàn chỉnh và lỗi xãy ra và không xác định chính là điều tất yếu (Lỗi Hệ Thống).
*Vì vậy, sau khi nghiên cứu giải quyết các vấn đề trên, chúng tôi đã phát triển hệ thống giữ xe thông minh tránh được các vấn đề trên:*
- Sử dụng công nghệ thẻ thông minh (trên mỗi thẻ có lắp 1 con chip), mỗi chip này có 1 số ID duy nhất trên toàn thế giới, đặc biệt để truy cập thông tin trên phải có password từng block, và nội dung được cất vào block nào. Tính chất bảo mật rất cao và không bao giờ tạo được thẻ thứ hai như thẻ gốc. 
- Việc nhập liệu không còn là vấn đề, vì sử dụng Camera chuyên nghiệp, chỉ cần 1 thao tác duy nhất là nhấp nút điều khiển, thì Camera sẽ chụp hình ảnh xe, bảng số xe, màu sắc, chủng loại…vv và số liệu sẽ cập nhật vào hệ thống và ghi lên thẻ. Thao tác chỉ khoảng 2s là hoàn tất.
- Do việc ứng dụng Camera là khâu nhập liệu và kiểm tra đầu ra, số liệu sẽ trung thật, và chính xác tuyệt đối (không phụ thuộc quá nhiều yếu tố con người). hơn nữa việc sử dụng rất đơn giản, Người vận hành không cần có kiến thức tin học hay am tường máy tính, hệ thống chỉ có 2 nút trên máy. 1 nút là chụp hình đầu vào, 1 nút là kiểm tra đầu ra.
*Lưu ý : Việc xe vào bãi và xe ra bãi điều được chụp lại lưu vào hệ thống, giúp cho nhân viên quản lý dễ dàng kiểm soát tất cả các trạng thái. Mọi thao tác điều để lại bằng chứng cụ thể.*

*Vận hành*
*-* Khi xe vào bãi (Lối vào): Khách hàng chạy xe vào vị trí vạch dừng tại lối vào, Nhân viên kiểm soát tại lối đưa thẻ chip vào vị trí phát sóng trên tủ kiểm soát, và nhấn nút kiểm soát lối vào, lúc này camera sẽ truyền tín hiệu hình ảnh của xe như : Thân xe, chủng loại xe, màu sắc và đặc biệt là bảng số xe. Ngay tức thì, hình ảnh sẽ được chụp và chương trình mã hóa hình ảnh vừa mới chụp lưu vào thẻ và hệ thống lưu trữ của máy tính. Sau đó thẻ sẽ được đưa cho khách hàng giữ. Mất khoảng 2s cho 1 tác vụ chụp hình, ghi vào thẻ và lưu trữ trong máy tính.
*-* Khi xe ra bãi (Lối ra) : Khách hàng chạy xe vào vị trí vạch dừng tại lối ra, đưa thẻ xe cho nhân viên kiểm soát đầu ra, Tại đây thẻ được đặt lên khu vực phát sóng trên tủ kiểm soát, và nhấn nút kiểm soát thẻ. Lúc này hình ảnh sẽ được mã hóa ngược lại và thể hiện trên màn hình máy tính hình ảnh 1. Đồng thời Camera đầu ra sẽ chụp hình ảnh xe đang dừng hình ảnh 2. Lúc này nhân viên sẽ kiểm soát 2 bảng số xe bằng mắt thường. Nếu xe đúng với hình ảnh ban đầu thì là hợp lệ, bản đèn sẽ thể hiện số tiền cho khách hàng phải trả, còn lại là không đúng nhân viên sẽ xử lý theo quy định của bãi xe.



*A. Đối với bãi xe lối vào và lối ra cùng một vị trí*
Hệ thống giữ xe sẽ trang bị cho Quý Khách 1 bộ thiết bị bao gồm 2 lối (Lối vào, lối ra), Khách hàng hoàn toàn chủ động thay đổi lối vào và lối ra (đảo lane) tùy theo thời điểm.
*B. Đối với bãi xe lối vào và lối ra ở hai vị trí cách xa nhau*
Hệ thống giữ xe sẽ trang bị cho Quý Khách 2 bộ thiết bị kết nối mạng với nhau bao gồm 4 lối (đảo lane), người sử dụng có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm khác nhau, giải quyết hiện tượng ùn tắt xe trong thời gian ngắn nhất.
*Chức Năng Đảo Lane :* 
*-* Đây là tính năng rất hữu dụng, giúp cho người quản lý dể dàng giải quyết hiện tượng ùn tắt xe thường xãy ra tại 1 thời điểm bất kỳ. Việc chuyển đổi lối vào thành lối ra, hoặc lối ra thành lối vào chỉ mất thời gian 1s. rất thuận tiện cho việc điều phối xe trong thời gian ngắn nhất và hiệu quả nhất.
*C. Phương thức giữ xe*
*-* Xe vãng lai
- Xe vé tháng(trả tiền theo tháng)
- Xe miễn phí(xe nhân viên)
- Tính theo blog thời gian

*LỢI ÍCH SẢN PHẨM MANG LẠI CHO DOANH NGHIỆP*
*-* Tạo môi trường giao dịch với khách hàng một cách trật tự, văn minh và lịch sự.
- Tăng uy tín của doanh nghiệp, cơ quan.
- Nâng cao hiệu suất làm việc, chất lượng phục vụ của nhân viên trong đơn vị.
- Hỗ trợ tốt cho việc điều hành, tổ chức bộ máy, đánh giá năng suất làm việc của nhân viên.
- Tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí theo từng ngày, thời gian thu hồi vốn nhanh.
- Quản lý doanh thu một cách linh hoạt.
- Giảm thiểu rủi ro mất xe và gian lận của nhân viên.
*LỢI ÍCH CHO KHÁCH HÀNG* 
*-* Thoải mái trong giao dịch : rút ngắn thời gian gửi xe , hợp lý.
- An toàn : Không sợ mất xe ( nếu lỡ tay làm mất thẻ ) vì mỗi thẻ xe đều có một mã code riêng và số xe của khách hàng không hiển thị lên trên thẻ , thẻ xe dễ bảo quản không sợ nhàu nát hoặc bị ướt.
*KHÁCH HÀNG THAM KHẢO*
*-* Thương xá Tax (02 Tủ)
- Hùng Vương Plaza (03 Tủ)
- Center Tower (02 Tủ)
- Bệnh viện 175 (01 Tủ)
- Siêu thị Coopmart Đinh Tiên Hoàng (02 Tủ)
- Khu Du Lịch Đại Nam (16 Tủ)
- Siêu Thị CoopMart Quận 9 (02 Tủ)
- Bệnh Viện Nguyễn Trãi (01 Tủ)
- Trung Tâm Y Tế Dự Phòng Quận 6 (01 Tủ)
- Siêu Thị Big C Gò Vấp (02 Tủ)
- Siêu Thị Big C Đồng Nai (02 Tủ)
- Bệnh Viện Quận 6 (02 Tủ)

*Mọi thông tin, xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ :*

*Nguyễn Hoàng Nguyên*
*Sales Manager*
*Mobile: 0978655586 - 0902672902*

----------


## wekhanh

*Hệ thống giữ xe thông minh*

GIẢI PHÁP HỆ THỐNG GIỮ XE THÔNG MINH
GIỚI THIỆU SẢN PHẨM
Phần mềm quản lý giữ xe thông minh kết hợp các công nghệ: thẻ thông minh, đầu đọc thẻ, máy tính và camera mang tới cho quý khách 1 sản phẩm quản lý hiệu quả:
1. Thẻ thông minh :
a. Đọc và nghi dữ liệu trực tiếp trên thẻ
b. Độ bảo mật cao
c. Độ bền cao
d. Quản cáo trực tiếp trên thẻ
2. Camera
a. Chụp hình xe vào ra bãi
3. Máy tính
a. Quản lý thong tin xe vào ra bãi
b. Quản lý dữ liệu
4. Đầu đọc thẻ
Đọc và nghi dữ liệu lên thẻ
TÍNH NĂNG SẢN PHẨM
Hiện nay hầu hết các bãi giữ xe thường sữ dụng giấy để quản lý việc trông giữ xe có các điểm yếu sau:
Khả năng tráo thẻ vẫn còn
Vẫn còn mất khá nhiều chi phí cho việc mua giấy
Mất vệ sinh
Dễ dẫn đến tình trạng mất giấy giữ xe cũng như hư giấy giữ xe khi gặp trời mưa
Tình trạng quay vòng vé vẫn còn
Bị thất thoát chi phí
.v.v…
Chính những trăng trở trên chúng tôi đã nghiên cứu và cho ra đời sản phẩm quản lý bãi giữ xe thông minh (TTT-GX) giải quyết các vấn đề mà các bãi giữ xe giấy đang gặp phải
Quản lý triệt để chi phí xe ra vào
Quản lý và giải quyết tình trạng mất thẻ một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả
Văn minh lịch sự 
Tiết kiệm chi phí cho chủ đầu tư
Chống tráo xe, tráo biển số
Thống kê chi phí quản lý trong ngày, tháng, năm
Thống kê chi phí của từng nhân viên trực bãi
Tính năng đảo làn giúp khai thác triệt để hệ thống nhằm tránh tình trạng kẹt xe khi ra vào bãi
Tính năng đồng bộ dữ liệu tự động một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả
Phân quyền sữ dụng giúp cho người quản lý kiểm soát nhân viên 1 cách triệt để
.v.v..
ƯU ĐIỂM
Giá thành cực tốt
Tính năng sản phẩm đáp ứng hầu hết nhu cầu người dùng
Hệ thống được thiết kế gói gọn trong tủ hệ thống, người trực bãi dễ dàng quan sát bãi xe, thân thiện với người dụng
Sử dụng công nghệ dot net và Sql server để phát triển 
Dùng công nghệ thẻ thông minh, camera, máy tính để quản lý và giám sát xe ra vào bãi
Thống kê danh sách số lượng xe ra vào từng giờ ,từng ngày, từng năm
Thống kê doanh thu giờ,ngày , tháng, quý, năm
Truy tìm thẻ mất, thẻ hư, thẻ khóa cực kỳ nhanh chóng
Thời gian ghi thông tin lên thẻ cho xe ra vào bãi khoảng 3 giây.
Giảm ùm tắc 
Quản lý và phân quyền người dùng phần mềm một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả
Tính năng đơn giản - hiệu quả quản lý - Thích nghi với tất cả các bãi 
Giá cả thích hợp với từng bãi
Bảo hành 24t – thiết bị 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 24 tháng

Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ
Nguyễn Hoàng Nguyên
Trưởng phòng kinh doanh
Mobi : 0902 672 902 – 097 86.555.86
Công ty CP Tâm Toàn Thắng

----------


## chicilonmedia

Kỷ niệm 3 năm thành lập tặng 50% giá trị phần mềm khi mua hệ thống giữ xe thông minh
Vui lòng liên hệ Mr Nguyên : 0933 800 706 đê có hỗ trợ tốt nhất

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

Kỷ niệm 3 năm thành lập tặng 50% giá trị phần mềm khi mua hệ thống giữ xe thông minh
Vui lòng liên hệ Mr Nguyên : 0933 800 706 đê có hỗ trợ tốt nhấ

----------

